# اقلااااااام البوب كورن



## جنان الخلد (25 أغسطس 2010)

اقلام البوب كورن


الان مع اقلام البوب كورن العجيبة أو أقلام 


الفشار


بمقدرتكم ان ترسموا الرسومات التي تعجبكم على 


أغلفة جوالكم


على أغلفة مفكراتكم وتستطيعوا ان تصمموا 


أجمل بطاقات المعايدة 


وغيرها بأنفسكم مع هذه الاقلام العجيبة


طريقة الاستخدام:


ارسموا الرسمة التي تريدوها على الملابس او 


الورق اوغلاف الجوال


ثم عرضوا الرسمة لحرارة الاستشوار


بعد ذلك سيدهشكم منظر الرسمة سوف تنتفخ 


وتظهر بشكل بارز وجذاب


وإليكم الصور التوضيحية 

























































​


*بالقلم يتوفر بعشرة ألوان خلابة وجميلة وسعره السعر هو15 ريال للقلم الواحد​*
*وهناك أسعار خاصه للكميات *
*الأحمر - الوردي - البرتقالي - الأصفر - الأخضر - الازرق - الكحلي - البنفسجي - الاسود- الأبيض*
*العلبه فيها 10أقلام ملونه *
*أي العلبه ب120 ريال فقط *
*سارعي فالكميه محدوده *
*.. صناعتها كوريه*​​​


----------



## ركائز التسويق (27 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: اقلااااااام البوب كورن*

بالتوفيق
-----------------------------

رمضان كريــم

تقبل الله منا ومنكم الصيام والقيام وصالح الأعمال



____________________________


----------



## فـــيصـــل (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: اقلااااااام البوب كورن*

•° ( اللهم إن كان رزقنا في السماء فأنزله ) °•
*•° ( وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه ) °•*
*•° ( وإن كان بعيداً فقربه ) °•*
*•° ( وإن كان قريباً فيسره ) °•*
*•° ( وإن كان قليلاً فكثره ) °•*
*•° ( وإن كان كثيراً فبارك لنا فيه ) °•*
*•° ( ربي لا تذرني فرداً وأنت خير الوارثين ) °•*
*•° ( لا آله إلا أنت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين ) °•*​


----------



## لمسة ملكه (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: اقلااااااام البوب كورن*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الله يوفقك


----------



## جنان الخلد (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: اقلااااااام البوب كورن*

فيصل , لمسه ملكه

مانحرم منكم يااارب


----------



## رحلة أمل (30 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: اقلااااااام البوب كورن*

رووووووووووووووووووعه..


----------



## جنان الخلد (30 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: اقلااااااام البوب كورن*

تسلمين يالغااااااليه


----------



## جنان الخلد (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: اقلااااااام البوب كورن*

[align=center] 
سبحان الله وبحمده ,,,
[/align]


----------



## جنان الخلد (25 مارس 2011)

*رد: اقلااااااام البوب كورن*

[align=center] 
للرفع ,,,,,,,,
[/align]


----------



## جنان الخلد (20 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اقلااااااام البوب كورن*

للرفع ,,,,​


----------



## ركائز التسويق (21 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اقلااااااام البوب كورن*

جنان
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد جنان جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد​



_________________________​ 
اهلا وسهلا بكم 
*في .... متجر جنان الخلد*
*



*​ 
*[URL="http://www.jenan-alkhld.comإن"]www.jenan-alkhld.com[/URL]*http://www.jenan-alkhld.com/​

*إن* 
*اعـجـبـــك فتحـدث عـنا *​
*وإن لم يعجبك فتحدث إلينا*​


----------



## جنان الخلد (25 يونيو 2011)

*رد: اقلااااااام البوب كورن*



​


----------



## جنان الخلد (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: اقلااااااام البوب كورن*


----------



## ركائز التسويق (14 يوليو 2011)

*رد: اقلااااااام البوب كورن*

8
بـالتــــ رفـع ــوفيق
8888
888888
888
888
888​


----------



## جنان الخلد (17 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: اقلااااااام البوب كورن*


----------



## جنان الخلد (27 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: اقلااااااام البوب كورن*


----------



## شموخي (28 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: اقلااااااام البوب كورن*

بالتوفييييييق


----------



## جنان الخلد (28 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: اقلااااااام البوب كورن*



شموخي قال:


> بالتوفييييييق


 
شااكره مرورك العطر ..


----------



## ركائز التسويق (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اقلااااااام البوب كورن*

جنان
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد جنان جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد​


----------



## جنان الخلد (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اقلااااااام البوب كورن*


----------



## جنان الخلد (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: اقلااااااام البوب كورن*


----------

